# Suggest Ideas to the CubeCast



## krnballerzzz (Sep 14, 2010)

The staff of the CubeCast (Thom and I) are always trying to think of new things to put into the podcast. Thom and I both thought it'd be a good idea to get suggestions from you guys to see what kind of stuff you want on the show. If you have a suggestion for the show leave it here! Please keep it appropriate~ 

Suggestions can be anything ranging from
-Guests that you want
-Specific subjects
-New segments (ex. Random Catch of the Day and Quickfire Questions)

Let us know~


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Top 5 list: Top 5 cube sightings in the media (could work as a random catch of the day too)

Basically go through that thread, choose the 5 best, and talk about them.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

nub hunter. xD
Have Thom go through and verbally abuse nubs.


----------



## Weston (Sep 14, 2010)

We need more Anthony.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2010)

Stefan Pochmann

Will think about the segments and subjects and the like as well, but we definitely want to hear Stefan Pochmann at some point!

Chris


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 14, 2010)

Getting badmephisto will be great.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay I completely agree with jms_gears and Chris Hardwick! Except I want to add Stefan to the Nub Hunter episode, if those two tag teamed some of these guys oh man it'd be quite brutal!

I think some mad libs could be entertaining.

I just spent a good five minutes trying to think of miniature challenges that would be really entertaining but I failed at it, but that would be a good idea if anybody can think of some.

Have you heard of the game Chubby Bunnies? I think a good "mini challenge" could be a spin-off of that, stuff your mouth full of marshmallows and try to give the news updates (or maybe a spoonful of peanut butter).


----------



## nck (Sep 14, 2010)

BIGGREEN


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Getting badmephisto will be great.


Gah, did he say he wanted his name spread?

Anyway, Stefan Pochmann would be awesome to hear on the show. 

If you can't find someone else, I'd jump in to help, but I'm not sure if I'm "worthy," etc 

Hrm, shall be sure to post some later
-statue


----------



## Carson (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm... how about, "Phone a random cuber"?
Find some random cuber's number, and give him a call unexpectedly during the recording.

Finding a small number of people (3-4) and having them record "mini-segments" for each episode would be neat. You would provide them with a topic and they could basically give their 1-2 minute commentary on the subject.

I have seen posts here occasionally mentioning that some cubers are in bands. Perhaps you could feature the music of some of those bands occasionally... if they are interested.

"Hot items from the Forums" Pretty self explanatory... pick the hottest discussion on the forums at the time and give your opinions on it. A lot of those things would probably be discussed in the natural flow of the show anyway, just something to think about.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

Carson said:


> Hmm... how about, "Phone a random cuber"?
> 
> Find some random cuber's number, and give him a call unexpectedly during the recording.



Haha - just as a note, they could call people in the US and Canada for free (well, Andrew could, not sure about Europe, etc) in gmail.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2010)

Add a quiz, maybe "Who wants to be a cuber?" (millionaire-style).


----------



## Toad (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the ideas of phone a cuber and some sort of cubing themed quiz...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2010)

Having the quick fire questions actually being answered quickly


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 14, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Having the quick fire questions actually being answered quickly



lol yea... thom and i are both pooped at the end of the show.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2010)

OOoooooh I like the quiz idea, could be asked to the guest. How about doing it in the format of the NPR show "Wait, wait, don't tell me!" Common formats they use are Rapid fire "fill in the blank" questions relating to the week's news events, news limericks where you fill in the last word, guess which story is true (three stories are given that all sound plausible, but only one is a true story), things like that.

I'll look more into their formatting, but just an idea.

Chris


----------



## teller (Sep 14, 2010)

A little more forum chatter...all of your listeners read the forums. You could point out anything that was especially worth reading, or rag on anything really dumb that went down. You know, community news and commentary, not just the latest WR's.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

Video day?


----------



## cubekid57 (Sep 14, 2010)

maybe make an episode devoted to tournaments and how to prep for them and what to expect. U could talk about how much to practice, rules, etc. Or you could try to get yu nakajima for an interview, that would be cool


----------



## cubekid57 (Sep 14, 2010)

btw, cubing quizzes or trivia sounds cool too


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Cubekid57: No need to double post, click edit. They've already mentioned how to prepare for competitions, it was in their first one I believe, or maybe it was the one with Feliks (or as andrew says Fell-icks).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm, there are some good stuff in here. Keep em coming! If I end up using anything here, I'll obviously give you credit~ Perhaps even name it after you?


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> OOoooooh I like the quiz idea, could be asked to the guest. How about doing it in the format of the NPR show "Wait, wait, don't tell me!"
> Chris



Man I hate that show..mainly because locally (Phila, PA) my public radio station has kicked my quiz show choice Whad' Ya Know aside. 

Back to Topic... I'd like to hear some interviews with some of the 1982 World Championship gang. Or how about you guys spin some yarns about the tomfoolery and hijinks that goes on at the different WCA events (Andrew's sad tale of his plane trip to Nationals is a good example).... random teabaggings, gluing someones cube together, going out to roll bums, lubing each others cubes (if you know what I mean.

Mike


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the quiz idea. I also would love to have older cubers on from the 80's. But it's tough to get in contact with them.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 15, 2010)

Guus is on the forum quite often, an episode with him would probably be pretty cool.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2010)

Wat

I completely forgot about Guus. I hope he wants to do that very very much.

I would _love_ to talk about WC1982


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Sep 15, 2010)

How about Jessica Fridrich as a guest?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 15, 2010)

How about you use Cubecast as a way to talk about controversial WCA regulations, maybe have debates. Most of the time, we talk about regulations through text, through the WCA Forum. But I think it'd be interesting to include a segment on controversial regulations, and regulations/puzzles that want to be added that way we'd be able to actually "discuss".

You could make a quiz/trivia on WCA statistics. Like, what's the podium WR and who is it held by? Where did the term Sune oranginate from? Which country besides the US has held the most competitions? What is the oldest standing WR?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2010)

Some additional guests to consider:

Lars Petrus
Gilles Roux
Gaetan Guimond
Zbigniew Zborowski
Ron van Bruchem
Lars vandenbergh
Dan Harris


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe a signature of the episode kind of thing. Go through a bunch of peoples sigs and find the funniest/weirdest/etc.


----------



## Owen (Sep 15, 2010)

Talk about me!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol if you guys got guimond...........................


----------



## flan (Sep 15, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Some additional guests to consider:
> 
> Lars Petrus
> Gilles Roux
> ...



Yeah get dan harris. His book was very good and he's easy to get hold of.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

What about some way for a certain amount of listeners to listen live and interact with the hosts using chat?


----------



## maggot (Sep 15, 2010)

i got ninja'd

broadcast. last episode there are a lot of ****blank**** moments. having a chat room enable during a broadcast with a 3rd person monitering the chat discussion to pop in during ***blank*** moment to keep it fresh. there are probably lots of people willing to be involved with monitering discussion... kind of like how most radio talk show are where there are 2 or 3 people talking, but other people in the backround coming up with fresh stuff in case there is a down moment. much like howard stern... you need a "robyn"

also, i think an =3 approach would be interesting. find a user submitted question and before the episode is finish, let everyone know what the question is, make a thread on the SS forum (if needed) and then next episode, discuss interesting comments and give your own, discuss with the guest. 

i also like the quiz idea, although i cannot imagine what the question would be ^^:


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Invite Harris Karsch to be on the show :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2010)

I think waffo would be ossim on the show. I'd send him some pretty epic qqs if he was.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

maggot said:


> i got ninja'd
> 
> broadcast. last episode there are a lot of ****blank**** moments. having a chat room enable during a broadcast with a 3rd person monitering the chat discussion to pop in during ***blank*** moment to keep it fresh. there are probably lots of people willing to be involved with monitering discussion... kind of like how most radio talk show are where there are 2 or 3 people talking, but other people in the backround coming up with fresh stuff in case there is a down moment. much like howard stern... you need a "robyn"
> 
> ...



Those blank moments usually are fine and not that bad during recording. But, due to lag sometimes the gaps are a little longer than I would like. In my opinion, havingn some natural gaps does keep things fresh. 

Having someone on the side to monitor this would only create more "talking over each other" in my opinion. Thom and I usually do a good job of trying not to step on each others feet on top of trying to get the guest to talk. If we add in a fourth, I think it would be very tough. However, that doesn't mean I won't give it a shot in a future episode. The KOII cubers will be a fun test for this.

I do like the equals three or quiz idea. Doing both would be too much imo since we are asking the listeners to participate in both on top of sending in questions.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Harris Chan will make a great guest. So would Erik.


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

Bash the proposed average of 5 format for BLD.


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2010)

So... who thinks Dan Brown should be a guest?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I think Harris Chan will make a great guest. So would Erik.



Four minutes later, Andrew posted on both of their FB walls. lol. :3


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > I think Harris Chan will make a great guest. So would Erik.
> ...



Haha! Nice too see my suggestion is being put into effect.


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW! nobody is asking for the godmother of fridrich to be a guest!?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

mdmrubik07 said:


> WOW! nobody is asking for the godmother of fridrich to be a guest!?



Thom and I have discussed bringing her on. Both of us think she wouldn't be too excited to do something like this. But, I will contact her and hopefully we'll get a response of some sort.

She is definitely one of the few dream guests that we want on the show. Others include Will Smith and Justin Bieber (because they both can solve cubes?).


----------



## avgdi (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Tony Fisher would be a cool guest.


----------



## teller (Sep 16, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> mdmrubik07 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! nobody is asking for the godmother of fridrich to be a guest!?
> ...



The Queen Mother Jessica Fridrich rules all galaxies!






(someday, someone, somewhere will get the 80's reference to ruling all galaxies...much less the 90's reference to "queen mother" sigh...)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 16, 2010)

How about a "Follow that Rookie" type of thing? I guess the easiest way to explain it is when ESPN watches a bunch of college football stars and follow them through their NFL draft.


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

Carson said:


> So... who thinks Dan Brown should be a guest?



I don't.


----------



## flan (Sep 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > So... who thinks Dan Brown should be a guest?
> ...



I do, it would be good to hear his opinions on things cubing related...not that he knows much.


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

flan said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 17, 2010)

riffz said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



I'd rather hear Justin Bieber's opinions..... He probably knows more too.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, Dan Brown.

Can you make the episodes just a little bit shorter. Sometimes i get a bit bored, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Weston (Sep 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Yes, Dan Brown.
> 
> Can you make the episodes just a little bit shorter. Sometimes i get a bit bored, but maybe thats just me.



Nooooooooooooo I like the length!
I don't listen to it all at once though


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Dan Brown.
> ...



Thats probably why. I don't like sitting down for a whole hour and a half. I should try not listening to it all at once.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 17, 2010)

I love long episodes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 17, 2010)

I have never listened to a podcast longer than an hour in one sitting. That gets crazy boring, unless you're doing something else the whole time like cubing/homework.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I have never listened to a podcast longer than an hour in one sitting. That gets crazy boring, unless you're doing something else the whole time like cubing/homework.



I listen to the podcast right before I got to bed. It's fine for most episodes, but I stayed up til' 3 AM listening to Mike Hughey


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I don't like sitting down for a whole hour and a half.



Good for an average of 100, no? That's what I usually do.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like sitting down for a whole hour and a half.
> ...



This.
It's a cubing podcast. Cube.
I usually do OH practicing.


----------



## teller (Sep 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...




Totally...I cube the whole time I'm listening...what am I supposed to do, stare at the wall?!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 17, 2010)

You could listen while running or driving or something.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 17, 2010)

I definitely cube at the same time. Sometimes if I feel like relaxing I'll just lean back and listen, I can't do that all the time though (but when it's time for that, it feels really good to be able to just kick back and think of nothing and chuckle at the jokes made (intentional or unintentional) on the show). If I'm not cubing or relaxing, I'm reading various things online (tech news, try to learn more PHP, etc).


----------



## Forte (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you asked Guimond yet?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> Have you asked Guimond yet?



Maybe he can help Mr. Kang with BLD!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, get Chris Dzoan! I'm sure he'd be a cool guest. He's a pretty cool guy to talk to.

I like the phone a random cuber idea.


----------



## Owen (Sep 17, 2010)

I modded my skewb, while listening to Andrew gripe about skewbs. It was funny.


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

Charlie Cooper as guest 'cos then you could make a joke about how she's the second guest from the UK and also the second female guest... Would be funny yah?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Charlie Cooper as guest 'cos then you could make a joke about how she's the second guest from the UK



She would be the first. Hobbits are living in the Shire.


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Cooper as guest 'cos then you could make a joke about how she's the second guest from the UK
> ...



I first thought you were insulting Charlie saying this!! But alas, Joey is a hobbit.


----------



## Forte (Sep 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Have you asked Guimond yet?
> ...



I'll ask him later today if you haven't yet


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2010)

teller said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a cubing podcast. Cube.
> ...



Pftt no, you're supposed to stare at the swirly screen on Windows Media Player.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder if I could get Dan Knights to come on the show...


----------



## Owen (Sep 22, 2010)

I think non-cuber quotes who be pretty fun. We all laugh about them in that other thread...


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Pftt no, you're supposed to stare at the swirly screen on Windows Media Player.


 
But I use Ubuntu D:


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Two ideas, Andrew. First, put some Google Adsense on your website. In the event that you end up getting in that "1,000,00 sites" list, it would be nice to have some advertising on there. If your show ever takes off and gets real popular than you found a nice check from google every month 

Make more Cubecase merchandies, especially based off the shows. I know you can use cafepress to get a lot of stuff done so you don't have to make it yourself, but still make commission off it.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you ask Guus?


----------



## will6680 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cuber of the (week, month, day, year)
Alg of the (week, month, day, year)


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 30, 2010)

How about "tip of the day" about cubing? Thrawst made this but he said he probably won't make anymore on youtube.


----------

